# Milk Bread



## chopsaw (Feb 3, 2016)

I found this while searching a few weeks ago .  Waiting for cooler temps to do with some comfort food . This was new to me , but maybe someone has done this . Turned out well ,,, Not sure if I can post a link or not , let me know . 













mkb1 (2).jpg



__ chopsaw
__ Feb 3, 2016


















mkb3.jpg



__ chopsaw
__ Feb 3, 2016


















mkb4.jpg



__ chopsaw
__ Feb 3, 2016


----------



## bfilipowski (Feb 3, 2016)

Recipe and process please. Looks great!


----------



## tropics (Feb 4, 2016)

Bump so maybe a Moderator will answer

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 4, 2016)

Can you share the recipe!

They look great!

Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 4, 2016)

No links, but you can post a recipe you found on the internet. Just give credit to the author...JJ


----------



## whistech (Feb 4, 2016)

Chopsaw, those rolls look delicious!     Please post the recipe.


----------



## tropics (Feb 4, 2016)

I googled it and have a batch of dough rising

Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 4, 2016)

Richie , let us know how it came out . Post some pics and the recipe you used  please . 

I used one from Kindred's restaurant in North Carolina , posted by Catherine O'Donnell .

5 1/3 cups bread flour 

1 cup heavy cream 

1'3 cup honey 

3 TB nfdm

2TB Kosher salt 

3 eggs ( 2 for mix , 1 for wash  )

4 TB unsalted butter 

1 cup of water 

coarse salt 

Cook 1/3 cup flour with the 1 cup of water into a paste . Not as thick as a roux but same idea . 

add cream and honey mix until smooth 

pour into mixing bowl  (  LET THE MIXTURE COOL SO IT WON'T KILL THE YEAST   she left that part out  ) then add milk powder , yeast , Kosher salt . 2 eggs and the 5 cups of flour .  

Mix to combine ( IT WAS DRY AT FIRST , BUT IT CAME TOGETHER ) 

add butter 1 TB at a time . 

Put in grease bowl to rise , about an hour . 

So the idea behind this is to form it into separate balls of dough after the first rise , and put into the baking vessel , and let rise again .  

You can figure out the size of the ball  for what you are using . 

After 2nd rise brush with egg wash and sprinkle with coarse salt . 

bake @ 375 . I  checked for IT of 190 . It was perfect , and very good . 

Thanks to Catherine O'Donnell for the original recipe .


----------



## tropics (Feb 5, 2016)

I used King Arthur recipe

Richie

http://www.kingarthurflour.com/recipes/japanese-milk-bread-rolls-recipe


----------

